# Drug storage in warm weather



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
I am currently stimming with merional and tonight start cetrocide as well, just noticed on the cetrotide it says to store below 25, none of our rooms are particularly cool, is it ok just in our coolest room in the dark? 


Thank you


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

They would be better in the door of the fridge. As long as it just says below 25 and does not specify then as long as they are not fozen, fridge would be best. If it says ''do not refrigerate'' or store between ''15 and 25 degrees'' then obviously you can't.

The door of the fridge will be slightly warmer than the interior, but not as hot as a room.

The temperatures lately have been 32-34 degrees and this will spoil the medication potentially.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi thank you,  had kept the cetrotide out but seems to have done its job, EC was today. Put the fragmin in the fridge though with it being so warm, is that OK? It says below 25 and unit temporarily put in fridge today. 


Thanks


----------

